# Avira update "internet connection failed"



## DylanS (Nov 29, 2008)

I have been trying to update Avira but always get the same message "internet connection failed". From looking at comments I have seen I don't think this is virus related but perhaps I am wrong.

Can anyone advise?

Many thanks

Dylan

This is the logfile

29.11.2008 17:09:17 - Installation Directory: C:\Archivos de programa\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\
29.11.2008 17:09:17 - Backup Directory: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINDOWS\Datos de programa\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\BACKUP\
29.11.2008 17:09:17 - Temp Directory: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINDOWS\Datos de programa\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\Update\AVUPDATE_4931692c\
29.11.2008 17:09:17 - Using System's global Proxy settings
29.11.2008 17:09:17 - Launching GUI... display mode: 0
29.11.2008 17:09:17 - selftest successful: C:\Archivos de programa\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\updlib.dll
29.11.2008 17:09:18 - selftest successful: C:\Archivos de programa\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\updlibrc.dll
29.11.2008 17:09:17 - Installation Directory: C:\Archivos de programa\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\
29.11.2008 17:09:17 - Backup Directory: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINDOWS\Datos de programa\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\BACKUP\
29.11.2008 17:09:17 - Temp Directory: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINDOWS\Datos de programa\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\Update\AVUPDATE_4931692c\
29.11.2008 17:09:17 - Using System's global Proxy settings
29.11.2008 17:09:17 - Launching GUI... display mode: 0
29.11.2008 17:09:17 - selftest successful: C:\Archivos de programa\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\updlib.dll
29.11.2008 17:09:18 - selftest successful: C:\Archivos de programa\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\updlibrc.dll
29.11.2008 17:09:18 - Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus
29.11.2008 17:09:23 - Connection failed while downloading via the system proxy the file http://dl10.freeav.net/upd/idx/master.idx.
29.11.2008 17:09:23 - Switching to next update server
29.11.2008 17:09:24 - Connection failed while downloading via the system proxy the file http://dl1.avgate.net/upd/idx/master.idx.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Sometimes, Avira's free servers get clogged. You can try to use the method for manual updates outlined here

http://forum.avira.com/thread.php?threadid=12073

Or, you can ask for help in the Avira support forum

http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=Board&boardID=135


----------

